# Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys



## poiu (17. Dezember 2012)

*Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Microsoft schafft die OS Key Aufkleber ab, der Key wird in die Firmware des Mainboards in ACPI-Tabellen gespeichert!
Heise listet in einem Artikel Pro & Contra und die Beweggründe für dieses Vorgehen auf.

Kurzliste der Änderungen :

Bei Fertig PCs, Laptops & Co wird der Key in der Hardware verankert, dadurch ergeben sich Probleme bei Mainboard Ausfall, oder Neuinstallation einer anderen Windows Version. Vor allem kann der Kunde beim System Wechsel die Windows Version nicht weiternutzen, jedenfalls nicht ohne das Auslesen des Keys das nach aktueller Gesetzes Lage wohl Illegal ist. 

Microsoft unterbindet so denn Windows Key Gebrauchtmarkt, dieser ist schon seit Jahren ein dorn im Auge von MS, siehe Auseinandersetzungen vor Gericht mit Händlern wie softwarebilliger.de.

Natürlich hat dies keinerlei Auswirkungen auf gekaufte Windows OEM oder Retail Versionen und betrifft nur Komplett PC Systeme.




Weiterführende Informationen :  

Lizenzärger bei Windows 8 | c't


Gruß
poiu


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Sorry für meine Verwirrung, aber die Normalen Keys die man im Laden kauft sind davon nicht betroffen, nur Fertig PCs, oder ?


----------



## matty2580 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Dazu glaube ich, gab es schon eine News:

Windows 8 bei OEM-PCs: Schlüssel nicht mehr als Aufkleber, sondern in der Hardware versteckt
Neuerungen bei Windows 8 auf OEM-PCs | heise online

Die CT greift das Thema wohl noch einmal auf.

Die Suchanfrage hier zeigt "Weitere 625 News zu 'Windows 8" an.
Langsam ist das Thema wirklich ausgelutscht....


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4819724 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für meine Verwirrung, aber die Normalen Keys die man im Laden kauft sind davon nicht betroffen, nur Fertig PCs, oder ?



ja es betrifft natürlich nur Fertig PCs & Co

@matty2580


dieser punkt dürte für viele Interessant sein 



> Schwierigkeiten drohen auch, wenn man eine andere Windows-8-Version als die mitgelieferte installieren will. Denn das gelingt nur, wenn es sich bei der neuen um eine Enterprise-Version handelt. Probleme gibt es hingegen, wenn man beispielsweise als Student völlig legal von der Uni „Windows 8 Pro“ zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt und damit das auf dem Notebook vorinstallierte, funktional eingeschränkte „Windows 8“ („Core“) ersetzen will. Selbst dann, wenn man den PC vom Pro-Setup-Medium bootet, installiert das Setup-Programm nur Windows 8 Core. Auf solchen Medien enthält das Installations-Image nämlich beide Versionen und das Setup-Programm entscheidet anhand des Keys, was es installiert, und den sucht es – Sie ahnen es – zuerst in den ACPI-Tabellen.



viel spaß beim Laptop kauf XD


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

So tragisch seh ich das nicht, es wird sicher eine möglichkeit geben das Windows upzugraden.
Dann starte ich halt mit dem "Core", gib meinen Upgradeschlüssel ein und installier dann nochmal nachdem der Key geändert worden ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

ja die Möglichkeit müsste es geben


----------



## evolution (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee. Jeder mit nem Notebook weiß, wie schnell die Aufkleber bis zur Unkenntlichkeit weggerubbelt werden. Danach ist die Lizenz futsch.

Allerdings hätte man sich bei MS mehr Gedanken über das aktuelle Verfahren machen sollen. 

Ich frage mich nur, was Kunden mit OEM PCs machen, wenn sie mal nen RAM Riegel tauschen (oder GraKa oder was auch immer).

Soviel ich weiß, wird der KEy ja ungültig, wenn man die HArdware ändert (oder etwas in die Richtung, genaueres weiß ich nicht)

Edit: wie befürchtet hier die Passage


> Die weiteren Folgen sind unangenehmer. Wenn beispielsweise das Mainboard  seinen Geist aufgibt und die Garantiezeit bereits abgelaufen ist, kann  man das Board zwar auf eigene Kosten tauschen. Doch dabei hat man keine  freie Auswahl mehr, sondern ist auf ein Tausch-Board des OEM-Herstellers  angewiesen, in dem ebenfalls ein passender Key steckt. Wenn er keines  anbietet, ist die Windows-Lizenz womöglich futsch, denn der für eine  Neuinstallation erforderliche Key steckt ja im defekten Mainboard und  lässt sich nun nicht mehr auslesen. Damit wird das rechtzeitige  Anfertigen einer Sicherungskopie in Form eines Images noch wichtiger,  denn das schützt nun nicht mehr nur vor Datenverlust, sondern auch vor  Lizenzverlust (das Image enthält ja dann auch den vom Setup-Programm  ausgelesenen Key). Allerdings droht dann immer noch die Gefahr, dass  Microsoft merkt, dass der Key nicht mehr zur Hardware passt und ihn bei  der nächsten Online-Überprüfung sperrt.



Betrifft bestimmt nicht nur das Mainboard sondern auch alle anderen relevanten Komponenten, da ja der KEy zur Hardware passen muss.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Der Key wird nicht ungültig - es muss nur neu aktiviert werden. Und das ist ja nicht das Problem bei den OEMs.
Aber RAM-Erweiterung und GraKa-Tausch führt nicht zur Neuaktivierung. Was das angeht, musste ich erst einmal neu aktivieren: Beim Wechsel von Sockel 775 auf 1055 - also Mainboard- und CPU-Tausch.

Wenn der Key sich bei dem neuen MS-Unfug wirklich auch auf Bagatell-Hardware-Änderungen auswirkt, dann ist aber Schluss mit lustig.  Ich denke mal, MS ist so clever, das die sich den dann kommenden Sturm der Entrüstung nicht antun wollen.


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Falls man den Key für eine Sicherung aufschreiben will, kann man ihn auch auslesen:
Windows 8: Key im BIOS versteckt, jetzt auslesen - News - CHIP Online


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Das steht auch schon im Artikel, auf den sich die News bezieht. 
Und Revolverblatt Chip verweist natürlich auf einen Viewer, der das nicht beherrscht. 

Der c't-Artikel erwähnt wenigstens den einzigen Viewer, der es auch kann - obwohl sie ihn nicht zum Download anbieten (oder nicht mehr?)

Lol... mein Fehler - der Key ist doch der richtige. Da habe ich Chip ausnahmsweise mal Unrecht getan.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Wird nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Klagen eintreffen. Allerdings wird es sehr lange Dauern bis auch mal ein ernsthaftes BGH/OLG-Urteil vorhanden sein wird.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Gegen Webseiten, die ihn direkt zum Download anbieten?  
Vielleicht will Chip sich auch mal mit sowas profilieren, wie damals Heise mit dem Slysoft-Progrämmchen - die hatten aber nicht direkt den Download verlinkt, sondern nur die Webseite, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Gegen Webseiten, die ihn direkt zum Download anbieten?


 
Gute Frage. 

Das wird sicherlich von mehreren Seiten kommen:

- Verbraucherschützer klagen gegen Hardwarebindung
- Reseller klagen gegen Hardwarebindung
- Microsoft klagt gegen Reseller
- Microsoft klagt gegen Programmanbieter (Auslesen der Keys)
- Microsoft klagt gegen Webseiten, die darüber berichten
- Die Gerichte klagen wegen erhöhten Arbeitsaufwand.


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der c't-Artikel erwähnt wenigstens den einzigen Viewer, der es auch kann - obwohl sie ihn nicht zum Download anbieten (oder nicht mehr?)
> 
> Lol... mein Fehler - der Key ist doch der richtige. Da habe ich Chip ausnahmsweise mal Unrecht getan.




aber Heise verweist darauf das dass auslesen gesetzlich noch nicht abgesichert ist und das tool auch fragwürdige Quelle


----------



## hardwarekäufer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Gut dass ich Windows 8 jetzt drei Monate ausprobiert habe und mir nach Weihnachten eine größere SSD gönne, auf der ich dann mit einem Lachen im Gesicht endlich wieder Windows 7 Pro installiere 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass viele "Business"-Hersteller da nicht mitspielen werden.
Marken wie Lenovo, HP oder Dell leben davon, dass die Kunden ihre Freiheit bei der Ausgestaltung und beim OS des Systems haben. Gerade in Unternehmen gibts häufig Firmenlizenzen.

Zudem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass so etwas nur bei Notebooks in größeren Stückzahlen umgesetzt wird.

Es gibt ja auch "OEM"-Systeme von Herstellern die handelsübliche Hardware verbauen und keine beschnittenen eigenen Platinen. Da müsste es einen technischen Unterschied zwischen dem Mainboard geben was im Handel erhältlich ist, und dem was im OEM-PC steckt. Oder bekommen solche Hersteller dann einfach keine OEM-Versionen mehr ?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Chip bietet so einiges an, was rechtlich nicht einwandfrei ist oder so nicht angeboten werden darf. Beispielsweise wurde die Mod Black Mesa auch vollkommen ohne Altersbeschränkungen zum Download angeboten. 

Alles hängt hier an einem einzigen Tatbestandsmerkmal:



> Weiterhin müssten die Daten für den Handelnden *„nicht bestimmt sein“*.  Diese Anforderung dürfte besonders umstritten sein, aber tatsächlich ist  jedenfalls der Product Key nicht schon deshalb für den Käufer bestimmt,  nur weil die ihn speichernde Hardware sein Eigentum ist. Nach Meinung  der Rechtswissenschaft sollen Daten dann nicht bestimmt sein, wenn ein  Nutzer zwar damit arbeiten soll, ihm aber die Daten entsprechend dem  Willen des Herstellers unzugänglich bleiben sollen. Genau dies dürfte  möglicherweise auf den verschlüsselt abgelegten Product Key zutreffen:  Der Installer soll zwar auf Basis des Keys die Installation ermöglichen –  aber der Anwender soll nach erkennbarem Willen von Microsoft eben doch  nicht selbst frei über den Schlüssel verfügen können. Tut er dies doch,  etwa per besagtem Programm, könnte er in strafrechtlich relevanter Weise  „Daten ausspähen“.



Lizenzärger bei Windows 8 | c't

Je nach dem wohin da die Auslegung hingeht, wird das Auslesen des Keys (§202a StGB), ja sogar der Download des Tools (§202c StGB) strafbar. Genau mit dieser bestehenden Unsicherheit wird Microsoft nun sein Schnäppchen schlagen können. 

Meiner Meinung nach wird es stark auf die zivilrechtliche Auslegung ankommen und dort ist die Frage zu klären, ob das Auslesen des Keys mit zur bestimmungsgemäßen Benutzung der Software gehört (§69d I UrhG) und/oder ein Verbot in den Lizenzbestimmungen (AGB) der Inhaltskontrolle nach §307 BGB standhält. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass diese Hardware-Kopplung mit dem §69d II UrhG (Erstellen einer Sicherungskopie) in Konflikt kommt. Darauf bauen würde ich aber nicht.


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Duke Nukem3D News hatten die auch Dick auf ihrer Main 

Hail to the King, Baby: Duke Nukem 3D kostenlos - News - CHIP Online


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Wer sich seine Hardware beim Händler maßschneidern lässt und ein Windows dazu kauft, hat so einen Stress nicht. 
Selbstbauer sowieso nicht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Irgebdwie glaube ich aber, das die wenigsten bisher den Aufkleber von ihrem alten PC/Laptop abgekratzt haben, um das "alte" Betreibssystem auch auf der neuen Hardware nutzen zu können.
Ja, einige (wenige) mögen das gemacht haben, aber ob M$ Umsatz mit dieser Maßnahme nun sichtbar ansteigt? Ich bezweifel es. Von daher finde ich es total unsinnig, ins BIOS gehören wichtigere Daten.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Microsoft degradiert im Grunde die (Fertig) PCs zu Konsolen.
Nicht nur wegen der "Touch" Oberfläche (die man allerdings wieder abstellen kann).

Wie sieht es aus wenn man Später Windows 9 installieren möchte und der Key von Windows 8 wird aus dem Mainboard gelesen und es kommt die Mitteilung "Upgrade nicht möglich, kaufen sie sich einen neuen PC" während der Installation?
Das sich Microsoft sowas erlauben darf und die Hardwarehersteller auch noch mitspielen zeigt doch das auf dem PC Markt etwas nicht stimmt. Aber so wie es auch aussieht scheint den Kunden die Gängelung ziemlich egal zu sein.
Da lobe ich mir Linux/Unix.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Das sich Microsoft sowas erlauben darf und die Hardwarehersteller auch noch mitspielen zeigt doch das auf dem PC Markt etwas nicht stimmt. Aber so wie es auch aussieht scheint den Kunden die Gängelung ziemlich egal zu sein.
> Da lobe ich mir Linux/Unix.


 
Da sieht es nicht besser aus, denn den meisten Linux/Unix-Nutzern ist die MS-Gängelung auch ziemlich egal.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Naja. Das mit UEFI bzw. Secure Boot nicht so, da gibt es Workarounds bzw. einige haben sich nen Code bei Microsoft besorgt wegen der OS Sperre die Microsoft eingeführt hat aber für was braucht man einen Windows Key um Linux zu betreiben


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Ich kann mir Denken, dass Microsoft das gut findet...
Aber es ist Abzocke


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Naja. Das mit UEFI bzw. Secure Boot nicht so ...


 
Ach ja... stimmt. Ist aber erst wirklich relevant, wenn man Win und Lin parallel nutzen möchte. Secure Boot lässt sich ja abschalten. Und in der gleichen c't, aus der auch der Dongle-Artikel stammt, wurde der aktuelle Aldi-Rechner getestet - mit Win8 und Secure Boot -, da haben die Leute mit aktiviertem Secure Boot auch gleich erfolgreich Linux installiert - ohne großartige Tricks.


----------



## MG42 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Ein weiterer Grund diesen raffgierigen Ar*c*l*c*e*n den Rücken zuzukehren. Win XP und 7 werden das ALLERLETZTE von dem Verein gewesen sein.
Alternativ OS gibt es genug und das einzige Argument dass man es noch zum Zocken braucht wird hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr dank Steam und hoffentlich auch die native Unterstützung kommender Titel für Linux geklärt sein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das steht auch schon im Artikel, auf den sich die News bezieht.
> Und Revolverblatt Chip verweist natürlich auf einen Viewer, der das nicht beherrscht.
> 
> Der c't-Artikel erwähnt wenigstens den einzigen Viewer, der es auch kann - obwohl sie ihn nicht zum Download anbieten (oder nicht mehr?)


 
Der Grund dazu steht im Artikel, jedenfalls mal in dem der in der C'T 1/2013 steht: Das Auslesen ist eventuell eine Straftat, und wollen deshalb diese Praxis nicht formell unterstützen.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Nach den News, dass man den Key bei OEM-PCs nur noch über ein Tool auslesen kann, hatte ich diesen Schritt von MS schon vermutet.
Damit legt man den Gebrauchthandel von Windows trocken, ähnlich wie es die Gaming-Industrie schon vorgemacht hat.
Das wird 1. der Gebrauchtmarkt wirklich trocken legen, und 2. Raubkopien drastisch fördern.

Die Bindung des Key an das Mainboard war ein "notwendiger" Schritt von MS, und wird auch keine rechtlichen Folgen haben.
Warum auch? Die Gaming-Industrie macht das so seit Jahren....


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Bindung des Key an das Mainboard war ein "notwendiger" Schritt von MS, und wird auch keine rechtlichen Folgen haben.
> Warum auch? Die Gaming-Industrie macht das so seit Jahren....


 
Depends... stell dir einfach mal vor dein Motherboard müsste aus irgendwelchem Grund ausgetauscht werden und Windows liefe dann nicht mehr weil das Board nicht den passenden Key hat.

Bei konsolen wird wenigstens die ganze Hardware ausgetauscht und die Userkonten dann übertragen, und die Accountbindung bei Softwareshops ist hardwareunabhängig.

Könnte sie also doch noch in die Bredouille schicken wenn auf einmal massenweise Keys ungültig werden sollten nur weil das passende Mainboard kaputt ist.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Den schwarzen Peter wird MS dann an die Mainboardanbieter schieben.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass MS den Gebrauchtmarkt trocken legen will.
Und sie werden es auch erreichen...

Willkommen in unserer schönen, neuen, vernetzten Welt...
Und vielen Dank nochmal an alle User die das bisher so verteidigt haben im Bereich Games.
Lebt nun auch mit den Dämonen, die ihr heraufbeschworen habt....


----------



## MG42 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

In ein paar Tagen kann man den Key schon auslesen und diesen auch auf ein anderes Board schreiben (flashen), und dem OS vorgaukeln ein anderes zu benutzen... Oder sonstiges, Kreativität erfordert Gegenkreativität.

Es gibt bestimmt viele User, die sich das nicht bieten lassen, ein legal erworbenes OS auf einem einzigen passendem Mainboard zu betreiben, vor allem für Bastler, Tester etc... deren Konfig nach ein paar Monaten sich ändert ist das inakzeptabel.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Microsoft degradiert im Grunde die (Fertig) PCs zu Konsolen.
> Nicht nur wegen der "Touch" Oberfläche (die man allerdings wieder abstellen kann).
> 
> Wie sieht es aus wenn man Später Windows 9 installieren möchte und der Key von Windows 8 wird aus dem Mainboard gelesen und es kommt die Mitteilung "Upgrade nicht möglich, kaufen sie sich einen neuen PC" während der Installation?
> ...


 
Microsoft, bekommt langsam die Panik  immer mehr user gehen fremd und stellen sich einen Apfel ins Wohnzimmer. Das man den Productkey an die Hw bindet ist schon ein alter hut, jetzt haben sie sich einmal getraut und testen ihre "Macht" aus. Wie schon voruser sagten, im sinne des Nutzer ist es nicht, es ist eher auf Gewinnmaxierung ausgelegt 
Aber was erwartet ihr von einem Börsenorientierten Unternehmen. Im Finanzjungel herrscht einfach schon zeit langer zeit ein rauer ton, da wird die Bilanz als das heilige Buch eines Unternehmens gesehen. MS hat sich in letzer Zeit viele schnitzer geleistet, ein verschlafener Tablet start. Die Eigenentwicklung Surfac, gleicht einer sehr starken "HARAKIRI"- Aktion!

Zum Thema Linux/UNIX
Meine ganze Arbeit die einen gewissen "Schutz" verlangt wird nur mit Linux gemacht, wenn Linux (Debian/distro Mint) endlich mehrere games supportet ,wird es sicher einen enormen BOOST erleben.In vielen Gemeinden usw könnte man jetzt schon zig tausende Euros einsparen wenn man gleich von Anfang an auf Linux gesetzt hätte.
Wenn jemand nicht zockt, den PC als Offichelfer nutzt, dann reicht LINUX völlig aus. Einzige Mankos sind eben spezialprogramme Adobe-Prdukte USW.,........


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*

Der Kunde hat im Endeffekt das Sagen nun weiß er das nicht bzw. nutzt seine macht nicht.

@razzor1984

Linux ist zwar gut und bietet Vorteile, aber ich befürchte es wird nie aus seine Nische Kriechen, aktuell stehen ja die Leute auf Knebeln siehe Produkte mit dem Apfel  
Außerdem muss man sich um gewöhnen und die meisten sind zu faul dazu.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 änderungen bei OEM Keys*



poiu schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat im Endeffekt das Sagen nun weiß er das nicht bzw. nutzt seine macht nicht.
> 
> @razzor1984
> 
> ...


 
Liegt an der Natur des Menschen, ich kenn genug studi collegs die mir jeden tag aufs neue weiß machen wollten wie geil schnittprogramm/Adobe auf MAC funktioniert.
Es stimmt das die Software bzw MacOSX sehr gut an Apple HW angepasst ist, jedoch habe ich gewisse Schnittprogramme und Modsoftware(Blender) schon auf WIN7 ausprobiert. Kein Programm ist bis jetzt "Inkonsisten" gewessen, oder hat BSOD verursacht.^^
Der Durschschnittsuser will einen PC haben der möglichst simpel ist 
Bedingt liefert das Apple, OSX hat ja auch ne KONSOLE(Die Apple aber sicher am liebsten entfernen würde.....). Es liegt viel mehr an den Usern die "Angst" vor etwas Neuem haben. 

Daweil ist ein H***ENTOSH noch in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, wer Ahnung davon hat kann so viel Geld sparen ^^ (Ein wirklich Apple USER würde so einen blasphemischen Akt, nie in betracht ziehen )
Ich bleib dabei, Opensource stuff wird die nächsten Jahre eine Renaissance erleben, der Software Wahnsinn mit LINZENGEBÜREN(Preise sind bei vielen Produkten schon mehr als "CARZY" - Firmenbereich) wird nicht ewig so weitergehen können.
Denkt mal wo LINUX im jahre 2000 war ?
LICHT UND SCHATTEN 

Greetz Razzor


----------

